# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Mọi người ơi, cái lỗi wrong version là gì thế?

## Trịnh Nguyệt

không hiểu sao minh không cài được winrar, nó báo lỗi là wrong version of arj,fmt module. please repeat winrar intallation. nhưng sau đó mình vẫn mở được tệp, cài đặt winrar x86 thì máy báo some file could not be created. please close all application, reboot windows and restart intallation. nhưng restart ruì mà vẫn vậy :down:

----------


## vietshiro

*trả lời: mọi người ơi, cái lỗi wrong version là gì thế?*

đó là lỗi về phiên bản. bạn gỡ ver đang cài trên máy đi, tải file cài đặt mới rồi cài lại là đc mà.
hoặc là bạn chuyển qua xài 7zip, mình thấy 7zip nhẹ hơn mà cũng dễ sd

----------


## minhhai1307

*trả lời: mọi người ơi, cái lỗi wrong version là gì thế?*

dow cái này về setup xem không được thì pm trên này.



> https://www.box.com/files/0/f/661855019/1/f_6228347377

----------

